# How to remove starter 2000 GXE Manual



## edlovereze (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok so I have a 5 speed altima gxe. We have removed the two bolts holding it to the engine, removed the support bracket, and removed the battery connections and the starter isn't moving at all. We just can't find anything else to remove. Any help would be appreciated!

Edit: we just had to hit it as hard as we could and it fell out


----------

